# August Photo of the Month 2021



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is 'Monochrome'.

In the world of cameras, scenes, objects and photos, what would be more full of feelings than monochrome photos?

So in this month, we share monochrome photos of our horses or equine life. Otherwise than that, the theme for August 2021 is free.

You will have from August 6 to August 31 for entering your photo.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
******

After August 31, the entry will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting the Photo of August 2021. Once the entry has been closed, it is not possible to enter the competition with your photo anymore.

If you have something to ask, comment, etc., the fastest way to reach my attention is to tag my username @TaMMa89 in a message posted in this thread. I do check this thread during enrollment period, but not daily or every second day. Please read also new rules, that we've set for 2021, below this paragraph!

Please stay tuned since some of the rules may become still more precise or change:

*Few rules:*
_Horses: you can participate with a photo of a horse that you own. If you participate with a photo of a horse that isn't yours, you must have the owner's permission to use a photo of their horse. Lesson horses are accepted, but it's polite to inform the stable of usage of the photo. In cases such as historical themes, in which the horse is deceased, the stable has been shut down well in the past and there's no chance to ask permission from the owner (for example because the owner has passed away), a member can use the photo of the horse, but respecting the privacy of the stable, other environment in the photo and people in that place.

People: You must have permission from all people who are identifiable in the photo. Children under 18 years old: HorseForum age limit is 13 years, and Community Members who fit that age criteria can share photos of theirselves. If you share a photo of a person who is under 18 years old and who isn't you or your child, you must have the parent's or guardian's permission to participate. The HorseForum.com Moderating Team reserves right to remove photos of underage people if them risk young members' safety or anonymity.

Editing your entry: unlike on the rest of the forum - you can edit for replacing your photo with another photo within the enrollment period. Once the poll has been set up for voting, you cannot replace your photo anymore. Photos which have been replaced within voting period will be disqualified.

Only one photo per a participant - if a participant adds more than one photo in the competition, the first one will be left for voting and others will be removed when the poll is being set up.

Please follow copyright laws of Canada while participating the competition. Photo proofs aren't allowed.

If a competition in some month has some special rules for the said month, it'll be notified within the intro of the theme._

Have fun!

Ps. Want suggest a theme or few for the competition or have something else to suggest or say? Please check Photo of the Month competitions; feedback, suggestions etc.... thread!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

My father and his pony sometime in the early 1940s.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

The iconic race mare Rachel Alexandra after a very difficult Woodward Stakes at Saratoga, in 2009. If only cell phone camera technology then was what it is now!


----------



## Zimalia22 (Jun 15, 2021)

This was Pretzel Taylor. He was bred, raised, trained, and shown by my late father in law. Since he's passed on, the photo is mine. Pretzel was one of the top sires here in the Northwest.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

No new entries please. The poll has been set up! Please vote! You've 15 days for voting from now.


----------

